# Lookin for Smokin Savy



## smokin skip (Nov 4, 2006)

What a GREAT sight !!! I  started smokin at the beginning of last summer
with an ECB (see im already learning the lingo) and i love it. I have learned that control is everything as far as good results go. I,m into the fire thing but my girl is into smoked cheese , salmon ,you know ,cold smoked stuff.(not a beef eater like me) so i bought a Bradley Digital and it will be here any day !! I know that you enthusiasts like to stick with a fire 
box and ill probably build myself a nice stainless smoker after I am more knowledgable in the field.(I am a metal fabricator by trade). But for now the the bradley is convenient.

  Just wanted to say hi and I am all ears on any advice on the bradley or anything having to do with this great new hobby of mine.

                              Thanks
                                      Skip


----------



## ultramag (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome to SMF Skip! I look forward to hearing more about the Bradley. I don't know as we have a resident Bradley expert so you better get started then we'll have one.


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 4, 2006)

hello hello,
im glad to meet you,

i for one,
will be waiting to hear the play by play on butts,brisket,
and turkey.

and cheese too!


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Smokin Skip, since the first two welcomers are Missourians, I get in next and say "welcome."
My first smoker was an ECB. Had great success on it too. If I marinated my meat, I would pour the remaining marinade in the water and throw my veggies in there too. Potatoes, ears of corn, onions and bell peppers were great sittin' in that liquid all day. 
What I love about smokin' is, almost anything goes. So have fun with it.


----------



## smokemack (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Skip! This is a great place to be! Glad to have you with us. I know how it goes, gotta include the girls thoughts when smoking... Good luck, enjoy!


----------



## smokin skip (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome fellas ! I'm lookin forward to soakin you guys for some of your experience ! ( I can be a real sponge when it comes to learning). I'm tryin to plan the big inaugural smoke in the new box this weekend ! I've got lots of requests for my killer jerky and i think I will smoke a butt and some ABTs.I never did a butt before so I'm searching for some info! So I am all ears. Here is a pic of the new box!

                                   Thanx again

                                             Skip


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Skip, welcome aboard! As for that pork butt, you should check out the forum section on pork, you can find all the variations you would care to know with food porn (pictures!) galore! Plus plenty step by step action!
Good Luck! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Smoking Meat Forums Forum Index  Â» Smoking Meat (and other things) Â» Pork Â» Nothin' BUTT a pork thang


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to the board.  Too bad you don't live near Tulsa.  I have some SS projects I'm needing to pursue but I don't have the equipment.

I'm curious about the bradleys and their wood discs.  I'm wondering if the processed sawdust can produce the same kind of flavor as a natural log.  Also how many it takes to do a cook, and if that's variable.  Next ? is how much do the discs cost, and do you have to buy theirs, or does anyone else make them that size?

Share w/ us as you learn please.

Good Luck, and Good Butt Pickin",
                                                    Tim


----------



## Dutch (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to SMF, Skip. If you haven't already taken the opperturnity, check out Tulsa Jeff's 5-day eCourse; there is a lot of good info to know there.

You say you're like a sponge when it comes to learning new things. . . well, I gotta warn you, when you ask a que question, you'll get so many good answers, it's will overload you mind!! :D

Looking forward to your progress here on the board!

Enjoy!!


----------



## smokin skip (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanx again for the warm welcome. I just want to respond to Tim's questions. 
  So far I am very pleased with the Bradley. Its a well made unit and pretty easy to operate. As far as the taste with the wood bisquettes, my only experience in the past has been mesquite and hickory.(thats all I can find in this area).This is another reason with going with the Bradley,the availability of a selection of woods at a low shipping cost. I have smoked with the Alder and the Cherry so far and the results were beyond my expectations. The cost is approx. $ 1.00/hr of smoking time.
The wife says that my food has definitely gone up in quality a notch or two! The unit held a good temp for a 50 deg. day. I had it set at 240 to hold a constant 225. Not bad for a cool day. Havn't done the butt yet but I will soon ! 
  Thanx again for the warm welcome and I am looking forward to learning 
from and sharing with all of you guys!


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 20, 2006)

Now that looks too pretty and clean to be called a smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Are the "bisquettes" the only heat source?  How do you light them to start?  And can you find other brands to use, or are theirs the only ones you can use?  Whoops, one more ?, are they available locally?


----------



## smokin skip (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL  , trust me , its not clean any more !! There is a 125w heating element for the smoke (about 2" sq. in size). There is also a 500w infra red element for oven control.Up to 350deg F .  The wood pucks are sold at alot of places online but I have not found them in local stores yet. It sure is turning out some great food. Did a turkey breast today and used a brine for the first time, All worked out pretty good.
Happy thanksgiving to everyone. 

                                           Skip


----------

